# AKC Hunting Test Title Ribbons



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Anyone have ideas for cool title ribbons for AKC hunt test titles? I want to do something nicer than the standard tabs that a lot of clubs do. Amy pictures and or places to buy them from is appreciated.


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

You can do what you want as long as they are orange and meet the minimum size requirements and the wording requirements dic tated by AKC rules. You can add more streamers or longer streamers or bigger rosettes or different size or pattern rosette but it must be orange.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Kelly Greenwood said:


> You can do what you want as long as they are orange and meet the minimum size requirements and the wording requirements dic tated by AKC rules. You can add more streamers or longer streamers or bigger rosettes or different size or pattern rosette but it must be orange.


Not for the title ribbons Mike is talking about, like around here mostly it's a little white ribbon that says "title" to go along with the "approved" orange ribbon for the actual pass. I've seen some pics of clubs giving bigger colored rosettes for dogs that title at that event.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

You can have tilte ribbons of any color or size but you cannot use the AKC logo on the botton. Pontchartrain has Purple/Green/Gold for all title ribbons, but HRC has HRC logo and the AKC has Club old logo. Must also give the orange ribbon. Some clubs give you an extra streamer to add to the orange one. Much cheaper than another ribbon.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Our club does a full size ribbon, it's purple...don't ask me why it's purple, but it is...I think it's a nice touch.


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Forget the ribbon. Just throw water on 'em.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

RF2 said:


> Forget the ribbon. Just throw water on 'em.


Then I'd quit AKC HT entirely. ;-)


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

we give a colored duck band to indicate the title.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Here's what the rulebook says:
Section 9. Ribbons and Rosettes. A club holding a licensed or member Hunting Test shall offer prize ribbons or rosettes. Each ribbon or rosette shall be at least two inches wide and eight inches long and orange in color, and shall bear on its face a facsimile of the seal of The American Kennel Club, the words “Qualifying Score,” the name of the test-giving club and the name of the test (Junior, Senior or Master Hunting Test).

If ribbons or rosettes are given at sanctioned Hunting Tests, they shall be rose in color, but need not otherwise conform to the requirements for ribbons at licensed or member Hunting Tests.

All ribbons or rosettes shall be offered for outright award.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I was thinking of doing Maroon and Gold with our club's logo and either Master,Senior, or Junior title on them. I know some clubs do duck bands and that is cool too but I was thinking a nice ribbon would be cool. I called EE and they hadn't done them but would contact the ribbon company that they work with for me. Just looking into other options.


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

Many years ago, a club gave out silver duck bands for titled dogs in addition to the standard pass aluminum duck band. Think they only did it once though and I was lucky enough to get one. Imagine it would be a bit pricey nowadays. But it was a very nice touch! Think they had the dog show engraver guy (the one that makes the little engraved name plaques for dog crate) do them. 

T. Mac


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

My favorite was a duck leg band although it was not silver. I don't think there is a standard for a title designation-it's a club gift.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

For title ribbons,, Kick the door down.. Make sure you have your clubs logo on the button of the rosette and do as you please. Our club has beautiful rosettes.. Very pricey but worth it...

Angie


----------



## chuck187 (Feb 3, 2012)

Lumber River Retriever Club gives out plaques for there titles. It was pretty neat for an amateur like me.


----------



## JoAnn Stancer (Oct 17, 2006)

Have the duck band title bands which I think are nicer than another ribbon.


----------



## steve schreiner (Jun 15, 2009)

*throw water on them ...*



Rainmaker said:


> Then I'd quit AKC HT entirely. ;-)


That is why you just except the ribbon and never tell the crowd it is a title...Childish in my opinion ...Steve S


----------



## Bud (Dec 11, 2007)

Fan of the goose bands myself, I prefer to the rosettes, ribbons, plaques, they just collect dust, and get put away.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

steve schreiner said:


> That is why you just except the ribbon and never tell the crowd it is a title...Childish in my opinion ...Steve S


I totally agree, childish.


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

This is probably childish too, but it was funny. Wasn't too bad until my wife saw it and we were headed to the Grand Ole Opry...


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

This ribbon is pretty nice,











But this one is better!!


----------



## hollypoint (Feb 25, 2011)

Those LRCP ribbons are the best I'v seen. I have two of them (and one from the Back Bay Knots Island Club that is the same design and size) and they dominate the dog's ribbon totem pole.


----------



## phillip1119 (Sep 6, 2011)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> we give a colored duck band to indicate the title.


That's the best idea thus far....


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

I agree that the LRCP ribbon is great, but I know that a club in Texas was told by an AKC Field Rep that they could not hand out ribbons with white incorporated with the orange. He referred them to the Regulations and Guidelines which states that the ribbons are to be orange. Now if it is a title ribbon any color or combination of colors is fine but it may not have the AKC logo printed on it.

My favorite idea is to begin giving Title Bands instead of ribbons. Those could be worn on your lanyard and will cost a lot less. Afterall it is the recognition of achievement that is important not how big and fancy the awards are.


----------



## Bud (Dec 11, 2007)

That's what we do as well, it's nice to collect them around your lanyard.



Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> we give a colored duck band to indicate the title.


----------



## fishdogs (Sep 14, 2009)

We don't do hunt tests, so mayby this isn't appropriate, but the United Retriever Club gave these at their Specialty at Premier this year. The award was for dogs with both performance and conformation titles, and I thought the concept was pretty cool...Center of the rosette is camo. These were done by Stineman Awards.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...17602359.83342.100002247617572&type=1&theater

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...17602359.83342.100002247617572&type=1&theater


----------



## Codatango (Aug 2, 2009)

NORCAL GRC gives out gold/brass colored bands that have the word 'TITLE' added to what the regular ones say. They get that band instead of the silver colored ones if they title.

We've also given out little blue flat ribbons, since some people like to put ribbons on display that way they can tape the 'title' on to their rosette. But we are out of those now (and won't re-order).

Debbie Tandoc, CA


----------



## Cedarswamp (Apr 29, 2008)

We were sent a catalog from Hodges Badge Co www.hodgesbadge.com/dog

They have plates, crystal, lapel pins, plaques, ribons, custom picture frames, both wood and metal (with engraving)


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I also have a plaque from Lumber River RC for my first dog's junior title. It sits on the desk beside my computer to keep me always in mind of the joy of those first days. The people I met that have become lifelong friends, how I spent a chunk of every single day with my dog, the beautiful places I went to train and run, and just such a wonderful part of my life. These days, my time and opportunities are more limited, but my goals are higher. When I find myself taking it all too seriously, I look at that plaque and smile.
It is truly more meaningful for me than the red ribbon from a club trial.

We have a whole bunch of duck bands. I think the HRC tests we ran gave them out with every ribbon, because we never titled in that venue.


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

Our favorite has always been Missouri Valley-Omaha's title ribbons. The use the same size yet they have camo tails to them. There have been many handlers in the past years who 'try' to 'plan' their title pass for THAT weekend....the ribbons are wonderful!!! and thank you MVRC!!!!


----------



## Dave Flint (Jan 13, 2009)

Does anyone remember those title Hat Pins the (long defunct) Austin Retriever Club used to give? I haven't seen those in a long time.


----------



## Cedarswamp (Apr 29, 2008)

You can still get the Lapel/Hat pins 

http://www.hodgesbadge.com/custom-lapel-pins/p/PW45001/


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a junior and senior plaque from Lumber River too. It was a nice surprise and I really like and appreciate them. I don't expect anything. It is a surprise when Clubs do something. They all mean something because of my relationships with my dogs. 

Sue Puff


----------

